# Tibor Signatures



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Any issues, problems, comments over the classics?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a few and really like them. The outgoing click is slightly softer than the originals but they are very smooth. At their first introduction there were a few reels that had to go back but haven't heard about any in a while.


----------



## Dasilus (Dec 30, 2019)

Not worthy of the "signature"name weak drag.not like the originals.
Maybe the 5/6 is good imo.
But,to fight tarpon quick not the reel.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dasilus said:


> Not worthy of the "signature"name weak drag.not like the originals.
> Maybe the 5/6 is good imo.
> But,to fight tarpon quick not the reel.


IMO if you’re using the drag on the reel to “fight” a tarpon. You’re doing it wrong.


----------



## Dasilus (Dec 30, 2019)

How does one fight a tarpon if not with the reel,locked anda slight bend on the rod?
How do you fight a Point?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dasilus said:


> How does one fight a tarpon if not with the reel,locked anda slight bend on the rod?
> How do you fight a Point?


With your hands. I never have my drags set over 5lbs, 8 max (on rare occasion) Use you fingers as the drag, all about feel. Now though this may be complex some practice and one can get the hang of it. 

most of the best guys that fight big tarpon on fly do it with their hands. Big reel is more for retrieval speed than drag capabilities. 

my .02


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> With your hands. I never have my drags set over 5lbs, 8 max (on rare occasion) Use you fingers as the drag, all about feel. Now though this may be complex some practice and one can get the hang of it.
> 
> most of the best guys that fight big tarpon on fly do it with their hands. Big reel is more for retrieval speed than drag capabilities.
> 
> my .02


What reels are your favorites for tarpon?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

SC on the FLY said:


> What reels are your favorites for tarpon?


I have Nautilus Monsters, Silver King’s and Two Tibor Signatures ( which I bought to try out ) they all handle tarpon really well and have good retrieval rates. And the drags on all the reels have held up great as well as the rest of reel. ( no sticky handles etc)

Edit: i also have an Able 11-12 SDS with the tarpon scale design that was a wedding gift from a client. That one is for personal use as it’s a little to fancy for a boat rod. Have caught fish on it and has held up well. A little small over all but it gets the job done.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I have Nautilus Monsters, Silver King’s and Two Tibor Signatures ( which I bought to try out ) they all handle tarpon really well and have good retrieval rates. And the drags on all the reels have held up great as well as the rest of reel. ( no sticky handles etc)
> 
> Edit: i also have an Able 11-12 SDS with the tarpon scale design that was a wedding gift from a client. That one is for personal use as it’s a little to fancy for a boat rod. Have caught fish on it and has held up well. A little small over all but it gets the job done,
> what Signatures ? The largest one for retrieval rate?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the 11/12S


----------



## Dasilus (Dec 30, 2019)

Mako 9600,Gulfstream Spool 2.solid really like the old tibors better than the Signature.IMO.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dasilus said:


> Mako 9600,Gulfstream Spool 2.solid really like the old tibors better than the Signature.IMO.


tough to beat a pacific for sure.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

I love my Signature. Just got it not too long ago and I have no complaints.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have and hand full and like them. One of every size. The 5/6 is a little wide and small in diameter. Prob my only complaint and it’s not a big deal. I do like having a lighter drag and using more hands, but there’s more than one way to skin a cat. Because of this I can’t really speak to their performance with tighter drags.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

What influenced your all’s choice purchasing the signature versus the originals?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

sotilloa1078 said:


> tough to beat a pacific for sure.


Andy Mill's No.1 Choice for big tarpon. Back before he was getting paid to use something else.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Andy Mill's No.1 Choice for big tarpon. Back before he was getting paid to use something else.


The client I fish in the tournament’s all he has are Pacifics! That’s what 90% of the anglers have I feel like. That and nautilus monsters are the most popular.


----------



## Dasilus (Dec 30, 2019)

Pacific's are great so the 9600 by Mako.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The few large nautilus I’ve owned or used had an issue with the spool rubbing on the frame. I know they make great reels, just my limited experience. Pacifics are awesome, yeah I know they’re heavy. I got signatures for no reason in particular other than I love tibors and wanted to try them out. The best thing about fly fishing is there are tons of great reels at pretty much any price now.


----------

